# suche mail boxcode lebara



## mike1003 (16 September 2014)

hallo, ich weiss ned ob ich hier richtig bin. ich such den Code, das man direkt die Mailbox anrufen kann auf einem mobile Fon für das lebara Netz.

vorwahl (code) nummer

bei t-mobile ist es z.n. 13, vodafon 50, o2 33 du eplus 99..

es ist mega dringend, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen

danke


----------



## BenTigger (16 September 2014)

Wie wäre es mal google zu nutzen?
dann wärst du auf die Lebara Homepage gekommen und dort nach "Mailbox anrufen" gesucht, hätte dir dann folgendes gezeigt:

90.03%Zugang zur Mailbox

Von Ihrer Lebara SIM-Karte   Rufen Sie die 3311 von Ihrer Lebara SIM-Karte aus an.   Bitte beachten: Es werden Gebühren fällig, wenn Sie Ihre Mailbox anrufen. Wenn Sie Ihre Nachrichten im Ausland abhören, werden diese nach unseren Roamingtarifen


----------



## mike1003 (16 September 2014)

ee.. von einem anderen Telefon aus... nicht meinemailbox.. von jemand anderem direkt die Mailbox anrufen!


----------



## mike1003 (16 September 2014)

wenn ich 0171 13 123456 anrufen, vonmeiner nummer 0162 1223344 dann mach ich die 13 dazwischen und ich spreche direkt auf deren Mailbox.. darum geht's


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2014)

http://hilfe.lebara.de/#tab:homeTab:crumb:7:artId:1897


> *Von einem anderen Telefon aus*
> 
> Rufen Sie *+4917125523311* and und geben Sie Ihre Mailbox-PIN ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike1003 (16 September 2014)

neiiiiiiiiiiiin.. ich will meine Mailbox nicht anrufen... ich will jemand anderem direkt auf die Mailbox sprechen ohne ihn anzurufen. man kann eine Mailbox von jemand anderem direkt anrufen!!!!!!!!!! ohne ihn anzurufen!


----------



## mike1003 (16 September 2014)

*"...Sie können aber eine Nachricht nach dem Signalton..." – am Thema Mailbox scheiden sich die Geister. Viele weigern sich strikt, mit einer Maschine zu kommunizieren. Andererseits gibt es Situationen, in denen man lieber eine Nachricht hinterlässt, als jemanden persönlich am Handy zu sprechen. Wer will, kann sich mit einem Trick direkt zur Mailbox durchstellen lassen.*

Der schnelle Weg zur Mailbox führt über eine spezielle Zahlenkombination, die Sie zur Rufnummer hinzufügen. Zunächst müssen Sie wissen, bei welchem Provider der Angerufene Kunde ist. Dann setzen Sie beim Anruf
	
 einfach zwei Ziffern zwischen die Vorwahl und die eigentliche Rufnummer. Bei T-Mobile ist das die *13*, bei Vodafone die *50*, bei E-Plus die *99* und bei O2 die *33*. Beispiel: Hat der Angerufene etwa die Nummer 0171/1234567, so wählen Sie stattdessen 0171/ *13* 1234567.
*Aufpassen bei ausgeschalteter Mailbox*
Das Ganze funktioniert in der Regel sogar bei ausgeschalteter Mailbox, könnte allerdings verdächtig wirken. Wenn nur Ihre Anrufe immer auf der Mailbox landen, wird der Angerufene möglicherweise misstrauisch. Besser also, Sie wenden den Trick nicht allzu oft an. Dann kommen Sie sogar um ein persönliches Gespräch unter vier Augen herum.


und ich suche den von lebara!


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2014)

Das dürfte doch aber nicht vom Reseller, sondern vom Netz abhängen.

Ich habe eine Nummer von TMO zu O2 portiert, da ist die Mailbox immer noch mit der 13 erreichbar.


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2014)

Hier ist ein Forum das sich mit Computerstraftaten befaßt und keine Hotline wie man eine Mailbox erreicht ...


----------



## mike1003 (16 September 2014)

frage ja nur...


----------

